# whats a girl to do with bright red hair!!



## shorty (Apr 3, 2008)

Big change for me!!

I did some modelling for a hairdresser and Ive totally had to experiment more with colours because of it! Loving the way these greens worked with it...























Used

SFF NC42
Select Cover NW35
Loose Powder NC40
Velvetone brows
Shell Creme Colour Base
Juxt shadow
Humid Shadow
#1 Lashes and Plushlash
Mineralize Skinfinish Dark
Lovelorn lippy

Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and by the way I AM LOVING EURISTOCRATS!!! and we got Heatherette in stock today its FAB!! xxx


----------



## ppalada (Apr 3, 2008)

o wow i love it!!!! red look hot on u!


----------



## Jot (Apr 3, 2008)

wow!!! such a change.  you look great x


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 3, 2008)

Love the eyes!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, you look fantastic!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

omg you really suit your hair like that.. and the colour too
love the makeup


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 3, 2008)

u look great!!


----------



## trip75 (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks awesome!! Love the make up and the hair!!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 3, 2008)

That hair is H-O-T! Makes me wanna cut my hair and do something like that lol
Fab makeup


----------



## nunu (Apr 3, 2008)

you look great!


----------



## Shanti (Apr 3, 2008)

The red looks hot! I wish it looked that good on me.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 3, 2008)

That's so wow on you.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 3, 2008)

Love the hair color and eyes! but I'm not hot about that lipstick. You think it'd match better because pink and red lol


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 3, 2008)

Whoa, that's a pretty drastic change, and it looks really awesome! You look like an elf (good thing)!

The makeup is, as always, reaaally good.


----------



## iheartangE (Apr 3, 2008)

You look incredibly stunning!  I LOVE the hair and this look!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 3, 2008)

Gorgeous look!!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 3, 2008)

That hair color and cut really suits you!  I don't think many people could pull it off, but you look absolutely STUNNING!  That green + your skin color and hair is gorgeous!

Great look!


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 4, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Taj (Apr 4, 2008)

wow gorgeous. You look so good in RED hair !


----------



## Emmi (Apr 4, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm Lovin the hair color!!! Looks great on you. The green shadow really compliments it.


----------



## user79 (Apr 4, 2008)

That red is like a fire hydrant! Cool stuff.

I like your eyes, I would have chosen a diff colour lipstick though, I don't think it suits the haircolor.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 4, 2008)

I love this look.  You are right.  The red hair looks great with the green shadow.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 4, 2008)

wow you are so tan for a "redhead" lol
I agree with the comments about the lipstick, it's not a great color for red hair.  I am a natural redhead and I tend to do warmer colors with an orangey base rather than blue, I think it looks better.  

For eyes I love browns/golds/taupes/bronzes, they are gorgeous on redheads!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 4, 2008)

You look great


----------



## mistella (Apr 4, 2008)

Sooo pretty!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 4, 2008)

you look fabulous ! Love the new hair colour


----------



## Hilly (Apr 4, 2008)

i love the look!


----------



## Ciara (Apr 4, 2008)

WOW...  just plain WOW.

thats a good thing.


----------



## magmunnen (Apr 4, 2008)

love your hair! you look great!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow...love the new hair. Mu looks flawless!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 4, 2008)

I love the eyes


----------



## shorty (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks everyone... I know what you mean about the lippy but I kinda like the way it doesnt match... sounds weird I know but it makes it stand out more... I wore the saint germain lipstick today it looked SO contrasting and mismatching I ended up selling quite a few! Will get a red lippy one up next week at some point!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 5, 2008)

That is so cute on you!! WOW, I might get some red in my hair for the summer -- thx for the inspiration


----------



## magpierat (Apr 5, 2008)

Good colour! *wink* And the greens look awesome with it!

As someone else with almost the exact same shade of hair, can I recommend purples? Urban Decay "Ransom" in particular sparks off with my hair brilliantly. Also, a warning - it will take you about 3 months of searching to find a red lipstick that works with the hair now, I speak from bitter experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## ilkohl (Apr 5, 2008)

Love the hair, love the make up!!!!!!


----------



## aradiapdx (Apr 5, 2008)

You're hair looks fabulous, and I love how you did your eyes!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 5, 2008)

You are Gorgeousssssss!!!!! I love the hair, they eyes, and the pink lippe.


----------



## princessraini300 (Apr 5, 2008)

Stunning!  love the red hair!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 6, 2008)

I looooove your hair!!!! ...and your eye makeup looks great too


----------



## delidee32 (Apr 6, 2008)

I love the red hair and yes the green shadow looks wonderful on you


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 7, 2008)

oh my god what an amzing hair colour, it looks so healthy and your face looks really cute!!, i love the lipstick with the hair, it nust be a uk style thing to have a colour clash , the contrast in colour is very cool!!! the other night i had on a blue dress with purple tights lol xxx


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Apr 7, 2008)

You rock!!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 7, 2008)

I too love the lippie with this, I love the contrast, the whole look is hot!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know if I like the red hair or the shadow more. Either way it is gorgeous.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 7, 2008)

I love the hair! and makeup of course


----------



## mslitta (Apr 7, 2008)

youu looks gorgeous and I love you hair. That is so freakin cute on you. Your eyes look good too.


----------



## shorty (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_oh my god what an amzing hair colour, it looks so healthy and your face looks really cute!!, i love the lipstick with the hair, it nust be a uk style thing to have a colour clash , the contrast in colour is very cool!!! the other night i had on a blue dress with purple tights lol xxx_

 
haha thats so true, i reckon us Brits know how to clash and mismatch better than anyone!! wore a really hot pink for the last couple of days, really did NOT match and i loved it of course!

thanks everyone else for the comments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## lsperry (Apr 8, 2008)

Love the look on you! And those lips are HAWT!


----------



## vcanady (Apr 8, 2008)

Omg you are sooo insanely gorgeous!!! I think very few people are stunning enough to pull off such a dramatic cut/color. And of course your makeup always looks fabulous!!!


----------



## LOCa (Apr 8, 2008)

Whoa.

Good Whoa Not Bad Whoa.


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 8, 2008)

sooo prettyyyy!


----------



## pyxystixx (Jul 18, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 18, 2008)

u are soooo gorgeous!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 18, 2008)

love your lips! you look great!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jul 18, 2008)

shut up shut up shut up!!!!! YOU LOOK AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princess_leah (Jul 18, 2008)

That looks hot, nice color combo


----------



## Nox (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, you're like a modern day Ariel (Disney Mermaid)!

Very hot and poppin' indeed.


----------



## _su (Jul 18, 2008)

that is HOT!!!

might i ask -- what brand/shade of hair dye did your stylist use? i can't seem to find a salon that will go that red for me


----------



## Trista (Jul 18, 2008)

Sooo cool! Love your hair.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 19, 2008)

HairColor and Lips look so GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## xShoegal (Jul 19, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## blushfulxcheeks (Aug 27, 2008)

Very pretty. I LOVE your hair. I want


----------



## RobinG (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh my god. Your so damn pretty and your hair I looove it. I love the eyeshadow. Please post more.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 28, 2008)

Your hair is gorgeous! And the green looks faboulous with it!


----------



## Zoffe (Aug 28, 2008)

I love that bright red hair!
I loved green and purple shadows when I had red hair! Mine wasn't as bright as your though


----------



## OliveButtercup (Aug 29, 2008)

I am obsessed with that lipstick!  I keep coming back here to look at it!  I have to buy it.  Are you just wearing the one lipstick by itself?  Anything over it?


----------



## xsmittyxo (Aug 29, 2008)

you look stunning, that hair looks gorgeous on you.


----------

